# I Don't Get It?



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Why are some trips:

displayed in full with pick-up, destination, mileage, and pay in full view.
then sometimes as a little "radar" button that must be tapped.
and then some still coming through in the previous fashion with no trip info?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber app was glitchy when I drove. It sounds like nothing has changed.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why are some trips:
> 
> displayed in full with pick-up, destination, mileage, and pay in full view.
> then sometimes as a little "radar" button that must be tapped.
> and then some still coming through in the previous fashion with no trip info?


I'm guessing the ones with no info are in another territory? I think if I cross in to Martin County which is the Miami territory I get regular pings. I think you're in the north end of the same territory I'm in. 

I know if I hit the back button if im on the app while getting a request, it goes into this. 










I haven't gotten any that start off like this.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm guessing the ones with no info are in another territory? I think if I cross in to Martin County which is the Miami territory I get regular pings. I think you're in the north end of the same territory I'm in.
> 
> I know if I hit the back button if im on the app while getting a request, it goes into this.
> View attachment 643982
> ...


I do!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Miami area is not on thevnew system yet.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why are some trips:
> 
> displayed in full with pick-up, destination, mileage, and pay in full view.
> then sometimes as a little "radar" button that must be tapped.
> and then some still coming through in the previous fashion with no trip info?


Those are different trip requests. Some radars will show up and you won't have to tap to see them. Some radars will only be seen if you tap the button. And others are regular trips that have no trip information due to whatever level you're at. And still, others are regular trips that are sent to you and to you alone.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Those are different trip requests. Some radars will show up and you won't have to tap to see them. Some radars will only be seen if you tap the button. And others are regular trips that have no trip information due to whatever level you're at. And still, others are regular trips that are sent to you and to you alone.


Your answer makes no sense. Also, a drivers level is irrelevant under the revamped model. It's just Uber's bs app full of bugs, as usual. I should've known better. Like Uber gives a F about us! Hey Dara, DROP DEAD MF!


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Your answer makes no sense. Also, a drivers level is irrelevant under the revamped model. It's just Uber's bs app full of bugs, as usual. I should've known better. Like Uber gives a F about us! Hey Dara, DROP DEAD MF!


Sorry, I was trying to be succinct. When a radar trip comes through it will beep and the trip will immediately show on the screen. You can click on that trip if you wish, but another driver may have been faster and they will get it. The app will alert you if you lose or win said trip. Some radars don't immediately pop up and you'll have to click on the radar button that shows at the bottom of your screen to see them. And still, other trips come through as they used to just like in the past. With those trips, your rating will determine if you get information on that trip or not. Just like they used to. Oh, I'm not saying we aren't being screwed big time, because we are. I'm just answering the question as I understood it about radar trips.


----------

